# Cost of having new well pump installed??



## wannabfree (Oct 25, 2010)

Seeking opinions of others here?? We live in central NC rural area and my dad just told me he spent $1600 to have a new well pump installed (he lives just couple miles from me in same area) - heres the thing to my dad is currently working out of town and his wife told him about this by phone and he paid for it. My first response to him was that seemed extremely high$$!!! I told him if it were me I would want to see a receipt and his answer was that it's 500 feet deep and that they had to replace all the wiring also - again to that I stated I would want to see the receipt (meaning he should want to see what he paid for). 

I said without even researching this that my guess would be 300-400 for a new pump and maybe 100-150 for wire plus maybe 300 labor for a grand total of maybe $800-900 tops. What say everyone on this site please???


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

My gut feeling is 1600 isn&#8217;t too bad. Copper wire is out of sight right now, can&#8217;t even guess. A 2 hp Myers pump is around 500.00. 500 feet of black plastic well tubing is around 200. if they keep the stainless steel cable they can save a few dollars. If they don&#8217;t have a stainless steel cable they should. 

These are rough prices in my area and they change weekly.

Dave


----------



## wannabfree (Oct 25, 2010)

Dave thanks for your response!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We just did this. High volume pump. $5500.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Ours was a little over 500.00.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Heck, my pump alone was almost a thousand dollars not to mention the wiring and water pipe. I think 1600 is a good deal.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm about to get one done for $700 @ 120 feet deep and new pipes and foot valve going down into the well


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Sounds cheap to me, 500 feet of pump wire is way more than you are guessing, and for that deep there is a lot more time (= labor cost) to pull and drop the pump.

--->Paul


----------



## wannabfree (Oct 25, 2010)

thanks everybody - yes i realize now that i was considerably off on my wire estimate


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

2 years ago, I had a new well pump put in a 185' well. Total cost was $1200.00, so $1600. for 500' deep well sounds like a good price to me.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

I do my own here haven't wore out a wire yet :clap: Last one was 350 got a spare one horse lying around someplace . Here unless i was standing at the well i would not trust most well Co's .Lots of money in rip off's now days .:run:


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

a friend had that done to his well last summer here in Missouri and it did cost him $1500.00 but do not know how deep his well is....


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

3 grand in 2003 for a 80 feet well and hook up to cabin 75 feet away note it was installed Dec23 thru 25th. Timing not good but I was Greatfull.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

You can buy a jet pump for $500 or maybe less but a 2 hp submersible with a control box will cost you $1000 or more the wire for it will cost you $200 and any pipe will cost you more. So $1600 is a reasonable amount for a submersible installed.


----------



## Energy Rebel (Jan 22, 2011)

Had two done, one mine, one my mom's.
Both in NC and both by the same company.
I think mine is 320 ft, hers a maybe 200.
Both ran about $1,000.
1,600 for 500 ft. isn't that bad.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

last time I had well done by a well guy, new pump and motor and wire was over $1000 and that was over 10 years ago, 300 foot deep


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

We had a new pump and some new pipe put in ours. Cost $1900.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

We are also in NC, pump for 650 ft well last year was about $1800.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Of course, it all depends on what kind/size/quality of pump you have put in.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I helped my dad replace his pump in a 50 foot well. Cost for a new pump and materials was about $350 at the time. This was many years ago...maybe 8 years or so?

Dad called some well service guys, and found that the price would have run $1,000 to $1,200 on a Saturday. He is still waiting for any of them to call him back....since no one would even return a call to schedule a repair time, we did it ourselves.

With gas being $4 a gallon, I think $1600 is a pretty good deal for 500 feet.


----------

